# Modern Arnis in College/university



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2002)

This came up in another thread.

I am primarily interested in the subject of integrating Modern Arnis into the universities and colleges.

Dr. Barber is a professor in New York who has integrated MA into a for credit program. Chad Dulin (sp?) is involved with a similar program at Tulane University. I know that Jeff Leader is a College professor himself, but I don't know if he has done any Arnis programs through the College's or not.

These guy's are following (or should I say "pioneering") in the footsteps of Professor himself who was noted for starting Physical Education programs in Manila.

I would like to hear more on this subject. How does one start a program such as this? How did you get started? Are there any other programs out there for Modern Arnis that are similar, that I don't know about?

Please share your experiences...

 :asian: 

PAUL


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 11, 2002)

Since the question came up on the Shea site thread part of my answer is over there.
In summary, Tulane has a non-credit martial arts program involved in Modern Arnis, though not so heavily as in the past.  I currently teach ryukyu kempo and Modern Arnis at the University of Pennsylvania as well (also non-credit).
For me the attraction is the fact that space costs very little, the organizations are usually self-funding, and the students are there becasue they choose to be.  I have had better experiences teaching at colleges than anywhere else because of the absence of the common commercial pitfalls.
The failing of such programs is the instructor trying to squeeze money out of the kids.  The average student I have taught through the years is motivated, looking for something worthwhile as an extra curricular activity, and either working, borrowing, or on scholarship.  College kids are pretty good at judging sincerity; if you are out to scam them they pick it up.
Will Higginbotham has a college program in Indiana which I believ includes some arnis work, and Lisa McManus has established a proram at Norwich.


----------



## DoctorB (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> 
> *Since the question came up on the Shea site thread part of my answer is over there.
> In summary, Tulane has a non-credit martial arts program involved in Modern Arnis, though not so heavily as in the past.  I currently teach ryukyu kempo and Modern Arnis at the University of Pennsylvania as well (also non-credit).
> ...



Thanks Paul and Chad, for the interest and the information.  My program has been running at ECC since 1987 as academic credit course.  I wrote four curriculii and teach four seperate courses under the PE numbers 200, 201, 220 and 221.  The student club program began in 1986 and ended in 1998.  It ran concurrently with the academic program with some cross-over enrollment as well as members joining from the student body.  The SD Club gave us an small budget, which we supplemented through seminars with local martial artists in order to finace more costly seminars and camps that ran from 1987 - 1999. 

Professor Presas, signed off on the full academic curriculum in April of 1989.  He monitored the presentation of the full curriculum on March 29, 1989.  Two students and I went through every single technique and drill in a 5 hour session.  He offered some advice and a couple of corrections.  

I have enjoyed the challenge of teaching a non-majors course for all of these years.  I have had some excellent students and I take a good deal of pride in the two female students who have earned their dayang ratings in the art through our program.  One of them is still active and teaching in a small village to the southwest of Buffalo.

I have included instruction in the pocket/palm stick as well as the kubaton.  The ECC program is self defense oriented and we begin the instrutional cycle with empty hands training, then the small hand tools and finally move into the single stick training, after 15 weeks of twice weekly lessons.  The double stick and espada y daga training follows in that order over the next two semesters.

Paul, I would be glad to work with you to get a college program going as either a club or for academic credit, just drop me a line and let's talk some more.  Chad, I would be happy to help you with your on-going program and/or add to it a credit course if you would like to do that - just drop me a line as well.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Dr. Barber!

I have a university (Oakland University; former honors College for Michigan State but is now its own entity) near where I currently teach. I am an alumni there. I would like to get something going over there, and I have a few contacts there as well. I appreciate your offer for advise; right now I have a lot on my plate, but at somepoint I'll definatily give you a call.

 
PAUL


----------



## DoctorB (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *Thanks Dr. Barber!
> 
> ...



You have yourself a deal, Paul.  I will be very happy to help with materials, curriculum ideas and a visit or two whenever you are ready... one word of advise, however, since the wheels of any academic community move slowly on new ideas, start pulling your contacts together and making the overtures at least a year in advance and try to time everything to begin with one of the semester start-up dates in September or January.  Things just flow better when your plans fit into "their calender" processing.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 12, 2002)

Paul-
The alumni hook is exactly what you need.  Next figure out whether or not there is a phys ed department, program, or even requirements.  When Tulane dropped all phys ed requirements in the late 80's the possibility of credit courses was gone.  Same situation at Penn; there is no requirement, so no need for a credit course from the university's perspective.
Start by finding out if they have some type of martial arts or karate club; if not you will have to develop some contacts on the inside to start one.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks Chad!

I know that an Aikido guy runs a very small class (maybe 6 students). I think he is a professor there, and I may be able to network through him.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 12, 2002)

For the record....

I just moved into a new place. I'm happy with it, but it has been sucking away all of my time for the past 2 weeks. Right now I'm a little disorganized, and I don't know if I'm coming or going, if you know what I mean.

Soon I'll be getting together a plan for my Martial Arts, and I'll know what direction I'm going in, and what/when I can do for networking at University. I'll have a better idea within the next month or two what I'm doing.

Dr. B and Chad: I really appreciate the advise. It's been extremely helpful. I probably will call you guys for advise in the next couple of months, when I get a bit more organized.

Thanks again!


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 12, 2002)

Paul-
email me personally when you are ready to get going.  Also try to network some with the aikido instructor; maybe even bite the bullet and pay his way to a seminar so he can see the positive side of what we do (just keep him of the forums when things are getting ugly!)


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 12, 2002)

> (just keep him of the forums when things are getting ugly!)



He he.......especially with my big mouth!


----------



## DoctorB (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> 
> *Paul-
> The alumni hook is exactly what you need.  Next figure out whether or not there is a phys ed department, program, or even requirements.  When Tulane dropped all phys ed requirements in the late 80's the possibility of credit courses was gone.  Same situation at Penn; there is no requirement, so no need for a credit course from the university's perspective.
> Start by finding out if they have some type of martial arts or karate club; if not you will have to develop some contacts on the inside to start one. *



Hello Chad and Paul;

Great advice, Chad.  I think that if Paul follows it he will find out very quickly if a club is possible.  Also check with the student government advisor.  They generally have a good feel for whether a new club is a good possibility and if funding to support a small seminar program or buy equipment is availible.  

If you have a credit program in mind, do not be discouraged if the college does not have a PE requirement.  There is no such requirement at ECC, nor did they have one when we first began the program.  The trick there is to start the student club first, get a good group of students going and try to add the credit course a year or so later... that was the plan that we followed at ECC.
The key to a credit course is when and where it will be offered.

As I said before, I would more than happy to help either or both of you out.  I like the college programs because it is a "safe" and cost effective way to get college students into the arts without incurring more costs on their part.  Tuition, books, lab fees and housing costs are very high, even at state run schools.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2002)

I am the advisor for the students' martial arts club. They teach several styles and I teach some arnis to those who are interested. It's very informal.

Speaking to the martial arts club pres. and advisor and the approrpiate person under the Director of Athletics (whoever does intramurals, probably) is a start; also the phys. ed. dept. if applicable. Sometimes ROTC will be interested ort know of interested students.

Many of these start _near_ campus and interested students bring them in. Unless you're employed by the college, having students bring you in, at their request, is always best.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 14, 2002)

Paul et al,

One of the things is to contact the local Student Government, they may have some monies available to bring in someone for a self defense class at the rec. building. The reason to ask the Student Government, is two fold, first they can help offset the cost of renting the facility, second they can get advertisement on campus for you in the circles of Deans et al, that you may not have contact with.

If the instructor is looking for a low pay out for him/herself then the student government might be willing to bring in an instructor for a self-defense class. The class would most likely be targeted towards women, but it should be open to all students, unless you are offering separate classes for males and females.

Good Luck and use your Alumni contacts to talk to people and go from their.

Rich


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

I understand this is becoming standard again in the Philippines.


----------

